# Penguin 350 Filter



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

I have a penguin 350 filter. I am running it on my 20 gallon long tank. Currently the tank is about halfway through the fishless cycle. I have been reading mixed reviews as to whether filter changes are necessary or not on other websites but haven't been able to see any threads regarding this on here. If anybody could help me out I would appreciate it. If filter changes aren't necessary I don't want to waste the money, but I also want a clear, clean, healthy tank. Thanks


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Once you are cycled and stocked, you will want to clean out the filter cartridge periodically during water changes. Just shake it around in some removed tank water.

You will never clean the bio wheel. That is where most of the good bacteria set up household.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

good advice by cam


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

So now one more question. I can put up to four filter cartridges in the penguin 350. I have 2 in now, should I put all four in or won't there be that much of a difference? What would you guys do?


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

I'd remove the carbon from all of them, run two cartridges, and put a bag if Purigen in there.


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

The carbon isn't good as a filter? And whats purigen?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Ditch the carbon and go purigen.Much better and you can easily and safely re generate it(it will last more than a year easy).I would add in all the cartridges you can so when they are too worn for cleaning you can replace 1/2 and still keep active bacteria in good stock.
There is a huge difference between seachem purigen and carbon and you will only appreciate it!


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Carbon is useful for removing meds from a tank after you've had to use them.

Purigen is a chemical filter media that does what carbon does but does it better.

Seachem. Purigen


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Ditch the carbon and go purigen.Much better and you can easily and safely re generate it(it will last more than a year easy).I would add in all the cartridges you can so when they are too worn for cleaning you can replace 1/2 and still keep active bacteria in good stock.
> There is a huge difference between seachem purigen and carbon and you will only appreciate it!


Sorry for a million questions. How long will the Purigen last before each re-generaton, and how do I go about taking out the carbon and putting in the Purigen in my filters?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Get the 100ml bags of purigen and throw it in your filter.Take the carbon out and chuck it,it is not bio media so will have no effect on your tank.Carbon(if you bought the most expensive) will last 1 month (and maybe only 7 days if you cheap crap).
How long before re generating depends on all the nutrients in your tank.Purigen is easily AND SAFELY recharged by soaking in a 50/50 bleach(no surfactants)and water mix for 24 hours .Then soak in water (double dechlorinated as bleach is chlorine based) for another 24 hours.If you smell no bleach in the pouch of purigen good to go(I've been doing this for years now,and some of my 100 ml pouches are close to 2 years old{I use and recharge in fresh and salt tanks}).


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

Okay, but how do I seal the filter up after ripping the back or front off to get rid of the carbon.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If it is possible cut the top of cartridge off and dump carbon(didn't really realise that the carbon was in filter pad{my bad}).If this is not really going to work then install all four cartridges and in a month totally diassemble two and keep the frame work inside only and use cut to fit pads to wrap around frame(probly way cheaper than cartridges),and then on another month do the same and never buy cartridges again(will save money).


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> If it is possible cut the top of cartridge off and dump carbon(didn't really realise that the carbon was in filter pad{my bad}).If this is not really going to work then install all four cartridges and in a month totally diassemble two and keep the frame work inside only and use cut to fit pads to wrap around frame(probly way cheaper than cartridges),and then on another month do the same and never buy cartridges again(will save money).



I wilk try this, thank you.


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

Okay, so this is what I did. I cut a hole in the top of my filters and let all of the carbon out. I bought two 100ml bags of purigen. I will stuff one bag of purigen into the filter cartridge, alongside two empty cartridges for extra filtration. Once the one bag turns black I can take it out and add the other bag while I am regenerating the old stuff. Does this sound like a good system?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

That should work fine.I keep my purigen after my mechanicals and change only one at a time.I run more than one in each tank, but only recharge one at a time from each tank.That way one is always working.


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> That should work fine.I keep my purigen after my mechanicals and change only one at a time.I run more than one in each tank, but only recharge one at a time from each tank.That way one is always working.


Do you think it's necessary for me to run both 100ml bags in my 20 gallon tank? I can, if you think it'll make a difference, I just figured that it would be overkill considering 200ml is good for a 200 gallon tank! LOL


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They will absorb what is available so maybe in the beginning it will be more effective to run both(and can't hurt).In the long run running both will allow you to change one and leave one in(as opposed to just installing new when regenerating).
It's probly not a big deal eitherway as long as you are using it.


----------

